# SIP Nera



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

she was one of my first fish and my oldest guppy so she was a special one to me
I hope shes enjoying swimming under rainbow bridge with all her old friends

Nera was the matriarch of our tropical tank.
Ruled the other fish.
Forever showed her rank.
We loved her a lot,
From the start,
You’ll not be forgotten,
Swim in peace, Sweetheart.


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss. A nice photo to remember her by. ((hugs))


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry that you lost your fishy friend


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

So very sorry Indigo she was a beautiful fish and bought you such joy as I know you did to her in giving her such a great home and tank to be the ruler of...Hugs my dear friend. SIP Nera !


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww that's sad :-(
xx


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks guys she is still missed<3


----------

